# E-Mail Versand vom Root Möglich, E-Mail Empfang aber nicht!



## toca (17. Aug. 2008)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## toca (17. Aug. 2008)

ich glaube die Nachricht um die es geht steht konkret in meiner failure notice von GMX:

*<web5_toca@maxxshare.com>:
195.34.175.199_does_not_like_recipient./Remote_host_said:_553_sorry,_that_domain_isn't_in_my_list_of_allowed_rcpthosts_(#5.7.1)/Giving_up_on_195.34.175.199./*

daraus verstehe ich, das mein Server die GMX Server nicht als Mail Versender akzeptiert...oder? Nur wo kann ich es änderen das fremde User und den usern auf meinem Server E-Mails schicken können? Kann ja net sein das große anbieter wie gmx grundsätzlich geblockt werden


----------



## Till (17. Aug. 2008)

Hat die Website www.[B]maxxshare.com eine co-domain [/B]*maxxshare.com mit leerem Hostnamen? Wenn nicht, lege sie an.
*


----------



## toca (17. Aug. 2008)

ja hat sie


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

Und maxxshare.com ist in der datei 
/etc/postfix/local-host-names aufgelistet?


----------



## toca (20. Aug. 2008)

jo die Hauptdomain sowie Subdomains sind darin eingetragen
Ich hatte auch ganz vergessen das die MX Einträge über den Server eines Kumpels laufen,
der mir damit wohl auch etwas arbeit abnimmt. Er sagte mir er hat jetzt die MX Einträge auf meinen
Server umgeleitet, doch wenn ich mir eine E-Mail an meinen Server schreibe kommt:


```
This is the mail system at host ks358293.kimsufi.com.
 
I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
 
For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.
 
If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.
 
The mail system
 
<[EMAIL="web5_toca@stock.ovh.net"][COLOR=#0000ff]web5_toca@stock.ovh.net[/COLOR][/EMAIL]> (expanded from <[EMAIL="toca@maxxshare.com"][COLOR=#0000ff]toca@maxxshare.com[/COLOR][/EMAIL]>): Host or domain
name not found. Name service error for name=stock.ovh.net type=A: Host
found but no data record of requested type
```


----------



## toca (20. Aug. 2008)

und zusätzlich habe ich jetzt nochmal genau kontrolliert..
also in dem Web des Webspaces steht bei Domain nicht www.maxxshare.com sondern "maxxshare.com" mit hostname www und bei Weiterleitung steht ebenfalls nur "maxxshare.com", dort aber ohne hostname.

wenn ich jetzt aber Domain auf www.maxxshare.com stelle statt nur maxxshare.com, kommt die Fehlermeldung: 


```
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial][SIZE=3][COLOR=#ffffff][B]Geteilte IP-Adresse[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=#000000]
Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gew?e Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=#000000]Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
mein Login läuft auch über maxxshare.com, adresszeile ist: 
https://www.maxxshare.com:81
ruft das vielleicht den IP Konflikt hervor? Weil du sagst ja das bei Domain soll die adresse mit "www" angegeben sein, und bei Co-Domain, ohne dem "www" davor. Sobald ich dies mache gibts einen IP Konflikt.


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2008)

> also in dem Web des Webspaces steht bei Domain nicht www.maxxshare.com sondern "maxxshare.com" mit hostname www und bei Weiterleitung steht ebenfalls nur "maxxshare.com", dort aber ohne hostname.


Das ist korrekt und exakt so muss es sein. mache bitte die anderen Änderungen rückgangig, die Fehler die Du erhalten hast iegen an den Änderungen, es ist kein IP konflikt.


----------



## toca (20. Aug. 2008)

Ich habe die Änderungen auch gleich Rückgängig gemacht, nur stellt sich nun natürlich immernoch die Frage woran es hängen könnte das die E-Mails offenbar nicht korrekt an den Mailserver weitergeleitet werden... der Host wird laut der E-Mail Rückmeldung zwar allem Anschein nach erkannt, doch wird die E-Mail intern wohl nicht richtig weitergeleitet, oder?


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2008)

Installier bitte mal eines der Webmail Pakete auf Deinem ISPCOnfig Server und schock Dir dann selbst eine mail, um zu sehen ob sie ankommt.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

guten morgen till, mit den mail habe ich das gleiche problem, schicken kann ich aber empangen nichts , folgende meldung komm zurück :

This is the mail system at host server1.example.com.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<VPS14_xxx.de@server1.example.com> (expanded from <info@xxx.de>): unknown
    user: "vps14_xxx.de"
Reporting-MTA: dns; server1.example.com
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 2C6B15B0A0D
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; xx@xxx.de
Arrival-Date: Wed, 27 Aug 2008 23:26:40 +0200 (CEST)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; VPS14_xxx.de@server1.example.com
Original-Recipient: rfc822;info@xxx.de
Action: failed
Status: 5.1.1
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; unknown user: "vps14_xxx.de"


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

Das Problem ist vermutlich, dass Dein User große und kleine Buchstaben enthält. Stell bitte Dein Usernamen Prefix auf Kleinbuchstaben um, lösche den User und lege dann den User neu an.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

oh löschen nee dann sind die seiten der kunden weg und das kann ich nicht machen , gibt es eine andere lösung


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

1) Den Prefix musst Du auf jeden Fall ändern, damit wenigstens neue User korrekt sind.

2) Du kannst versuchen (ber erstmal nur bei einem Test-User), die Groß / Kleinschreibung von Hand zu korrigieren, und zwar in:

/etc/passwd
/etc/shadow
/etc/group
/etc/gshadow
/etc/postfix/virtusertable

Dann in der ISPConfig DB den Eintrag in der Tabelle isp_isp_user

Dann versuch nochmal, eine Mail an diesen User zu schicken.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

so bei denen die noch nichts drau und drin haben habe ich es jetzt gemacht und dort einen fehler erhalten :Sie haben bereits einen User mit dem Namen vps8_xxx.de angelegt.
Es existiert bereits ein User mit dieser Emailadresse.
Es existiert bereits ein User mit Administratorrechten in diesem Web.

obwohl dieser gelöscht wurde und in klein neu angelegt werden soll.

alle papierkörbe sind leer !!


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von vzcrsa:


> so bei denen die noch nichts drau und drin haben habe ich es jetzt gemacht und dort einen fehler erhalten :Sie haben bereits einen User mit dem Namen vps8_xxx.de angelegt.
> Es existiert bereits ein User mit dieser Emailadresse.
> Es existiert bereits ein User mit Administratorrechten in diesem Web.
> 
> ...


das problem wurde behoben, habe den user aus der db gelöscht jetzt geht es: vps8_xxx.de wurde korekt angelegt

danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

Bitte nichts direkt in der DB löschen, Du hast jetzt vermutlich die Datenitegrität zerstört, da jetzt noch abhängige Einträge in den Tabellen isp_dep und isp_nodes existieren. Dass kann später zu problemen führen, wie z.B. dass User an falsche Webs gehängt werden oder Emailadressen in postfix auf den aflschen User umgebogen werden.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Bitte nichts direkt in der DB löschen, Du hast jetzt vermutlich die Datenitegrität zerstört, da jetzt noch abhängige Einträge in den Tabellen isp_dep und isp_nodes existieren. Dass kann später zu problemen führen, wie z.B. dass User an falsche Webs gehängt werden oder Emailadressen in postfix auf den aflschen User umgebogen werden.


schein aber gut gegangen zu sein, zumiendest läuft alles so wie es soll 

oha doch nicht - mails können nicht empfangen werden !

scheiss und jetzt ? möchte webspace nicht löschen müssen - emails löschen egeal aber webspace nicht


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

> oha doch nicht - mails können nicht empfangen werden !


Exakte Fehlermeldung?



> scheiss und jetzt ? möchte webspace nicht löschen müssen - emails löschen egeal aber webspace nicht


Webspace muss auch auf keinen Fall gelöscht werden, höchstens die User. Problem ist aber, nachdem die Einträge manuell entfernt wurden, kann ISPConfig die verbliebenen "Reste" bicht mehr selber löschen. Du hast Dir nicht zufällig die doc_id nummern der gelöschten Einträge aufgeschrieben?


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Exakte Fehlermeldung?
> 
> 
> 
> Webspace muss auch auf keinen Fall gelöscht werden, höchstens die User. Problem ist aber, nachdem die Einträge manuell entfernt wurden, kann ISPConfig die verbliebenen "Reste" bicht mehr selber löschen. Du hast Dir nicht zufällig die doc_id nummern der gelöschten Einträge aufgeschrieben?


nein das habe ich nicht ! müste aber 1017 sein weil 1016 hat ein andere user und 1018 ist für vps8_xxx.de neu vergeben worden

wie bekomme ich das jetzt wieder hin ist nur bei dem einem user


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

1) Backup der mysql DB erstellen.

2) Folgendes in der MySQL DB ausführen:

delete from isp_nodes where doc_id = 1017 and doctype_id = 1014;
delete from isp_dep where child_doc_id = 1017 and child_doctype_id = 1014;


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

jetzt ist das web des kunden gelöscht prost malzeit was mach ich jetzt ??? ich brauche das web des kunden wieder

eine backup zurückspielung der sql schlägt fehl

fehler : #1050 - Table 'del_status' already exists


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

> jetzt ist das web des kunden gelöscht prost malzeit was mach ich jetzt ??? ich brauche das web des kunden wieder


Dann stimmte die ID möglicherweise nicht.



> eine backup zurückspielung der sql schlägt fehl


Du musst die komplette Datenbank leeren, bevor Du das Backup zurückspielen kannst.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann stimmte die ID möglicherweise nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Du musst die komplette Datenbank leeren, bevor Du das Backup zurückspielen kannst.


ja das weiss ich auch ! habe ich auch gemacht, nur das web des kunden ist weg und kommt trotz backup nicht wieder und was mache ich jetzt ????


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

na und jetzt, jetzt stehe ich doof da


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

Ist das Web auf der Festplatte weg oder in ISPConfig nicht mehr sichtbar?

Wenn Du das Backup eingespielt hast und dieses Backup vor dem Löschen der Datensätze erstellt worden ist, dann muss es in ISPConfig wieder sichtbar sein, da ISPConfig alle Informationen zum Web in der DB speichert.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

auch das backup hat mir das web nicht wiedergebracht ! Daten sind unwiedruflich verloren !

Naja Kunde hat Pech hat selber kein Backup gemacht, sonst wären diese auf unseren Backupserver.

Halt Pech, in Zukunft weiß ich selber das ich vorher ein Kompletes Backup selber mache.


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

Die Änderung in der DB kann aber definitiv nicht das Web selbst gelöscht haben sondern höchsten den Eintrag in der ISPConfig Oberfläche. Wenn das Web Verzeichnis mit den HTML dateien auch weg war, dann muss es noch was anderes gewesen sein.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

die frage ist was war es, das das web gelöscht hat. alle anderen sind da und bei allen anderen hat das funktioniert.
es sind ja auch für dieses keine error logs mehr einsehbar.


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

Schau mal ins ispconfig.log: /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log

Ein Wen wird nur gelöscht, wenn Du das Feld 'status' in der Datenbanktabelle isp_isp_web auf 'd' setzt, und dass kann mit den obigen SQL staements nicht passieren. Diese Statusänderung erfolgt nur, wenn man auf den Löschen Knopf des Webs drückt oder aber den kompletten Kunden im ISPConfig Interface löscht.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

das sind die logs 

28.08.2008 - 15:17:37 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2103: setquota -g web15_anonftp 15360000 15361024 0 0 -a &> /dev/null
28.08.2008 - 15:17:37 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2104: setquota -T -g web15_anonftp 604800 604800 -a &> /dev/null
28.08.2008 - 15:17:37 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2676: rm -fr /var/www/web8/user/
28.08.2008 - 15:17:37 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2651: rm -fr /var/www/www.xxx.de
28.08.2008 - 15:17:42 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2652: rm -fr /var/www/web8

also gelöscht !! diese hätten somit im papierkorb sein müssen und da waren sie nicht.

auch ein wiederherstellungsversuch hat nichts gebracht, wie als wäre das web nie auf dem server gewesen.


----------

